# Red Heart SS Solids Color Coordinates List?



## TaraBuffington (Nov 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen this ANYWHERE on the net? They have the Multi-color to Solids list, but no plain old solid coordinate list.
I've read on the RH site where there's supposed to be this rollover feature that will show you companion colors, however, I just saw it yesterday on my mobile, but can't seem to make it work on laptop. And now, not even sure if I really saw it on my mobile, cause I cannot find any reference, anywhere to solid coordinates.
And just in case someone needs the multi-color list, here's the link. It's pdf.
http://www.redheart.com/files/MultiColorCoordinates.pdf


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for this pdf!! I never knew something like this even existed. I do most of my shopping on-line so this is a big help, especially for colors I have not previously worked with. The closest I could find to a roll over color comparison was for the multi colored RH SS. If you click on one of the multi colored yarns, at the bottom right of the window will be pictures of the coordinating solids - kind of the same as your chart, only in color.

thanks again for sharing this PDF.


----------



## TaraBuffington (Nov 12, 2011)

UPDATE:

I attached the RH Color Scale and Numbers list to the bottom of this post. It is .pdf format and I apologize for not making a separate post.

If you have any trouble downloading it, please let me know and I'll be happy to repost.

I think this is what I need for solid color coordinates, not sure and it's totally missing the complete green scale.

Hi!

And you're so welcome for the list. I don't use a lot of the multicolor as I find them to be super hard and scratchy even after numerous washes, but one would think that with as much SS that Coats &Clark sells, they'd have a list somewhere for folks. I downloaded a color scale and numbers list ( I have no idea where I got it from and it's on my mobile) but I think that might be what I'm looking for. Gonna upload it to my laptop then post. Maybe someone can verify that it is solid color coordinate list and how to read it.



lupines said:


> Thank you for this pdf!! I never knew something like this even existed. I do most of my shopping on-line so this is a big help, especially for colors I have not previously worked with. The closest I could find to a roll over color comparison was for the multi colored RH SS. If you click on one of the multi colored yarns, at the bottom right of the window will be pictures of the coordinating solids - kind of the same as your chart, only in color.
> 
> thanks again for sharing this PDF.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

what a useful resource!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks so much.


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you so much. I've got it filed away


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

TaraBuffington said:


> Has anyone seen this ANYWHERE on the net? They have the Multi-color to Solids list, but no plain old solid coordinate list.
> I've read on the RH site where there's supposed to be this rollover feature that will show you companion colors, however, I just saw it yesterday on my mobile, but can't seem to make it work on laptop. And now, not even sure if I really saw it on my mobile, cause I cannot find any reference, anywhere to solid coordinates.
> And just in case someone needs the multi-color list, here's the link. It's pdf.
> http://www.redheart.com/files/MultiColorCoordinates.pdf


Thank you much for posting this, very useful!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for.... but if you go to The Crochet Crowd website they have a color combinations page with a wide range of color groupings. It's very helpful.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

TaraBuffington said:


> Has anyone seen this ANYWHERE on the net? They have the Multi-color to Solids list, but no plain old solid coordinate list.
> I've read on the RH site where there's supposed to be this rollover feature that will show you companion colors, however, I just saw it yesterday on my mobile, but can't seem to make it work on laptop. And now, not even sure if I really saw it on my mobile, cause I cannot find any reference, anywhere to solid coordinates.
> And just in case someone needs the multi-color list, here's the link. It's pdf.
> http://www.redheart.com/files/MultiColorCoordinates.pdf


Thanks for the helpful link, Tara. Hope someone here finds what you're looking for. I'd like to see that, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the list I like the multicolors but always found it hard to match colors especially when shopping on line


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

janmary said:


> Not sure if this is what you are looking for.... but if you go to The Crochet Crowd website they have a color combinations page with a wide range of color groupings. It's very helpful.


This is excellent. Thanks. It is bookmarked.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

TaraBuffington said:


> Has anyone seen this ANYWHERE on the net? They have the Multi-color to Solids list, but no plain old solid coordinate list.
> I've read on the RH site where there's supposed to be this rollover feature that will show you companion colors, however, I just saw it yesterday on my mobile, but can't seem to make it work on laptop. And now, not even sure if I really saw it on my mobile, cause I cannot find any reference, anywhere to solid coordinates.
> And just in case someone needs the multi-color list, here's the link. It's pdf.
> http://www.redheart.com/files/MultiColorCoordinates.pdf


Thanks for this pdf. I'm okay mixing a few colors together with ease but when it comes to a project with many colors, it can become a lot more like work to me than pleasure of just crocheting or knitting, whatever. If you find the solid coordinate list, please post and if I do, I will post.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you. Sometimes I get stuck when putting colors together.


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.thecrochetcrowd.com/en/trendy-colours-for-2013-by-diva-dan.html


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tara,
If you read across the top of the chart it says'it gives you the solid colors that match/coordinate with the multis'.

Is this what you are looking for? Or just a color chart?
Thanks for the link.
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
DotD


----------



## TaraBuffington (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Dot!


No, the list I posted is only for matching variegated yarns. I'm looking for a chart that would list complementary solid colors.
Now at the bottom of my second post where it says "Update" I have attached a RHSS color scale & yarn number list, but it's missing the green scale.
I mostly use solid colors and the variegated yarns I use very seldom as they never seem to soften much. I have a HUGE stash of solid SS and there are just some colors I can't seem to match (frosty green, being one).

I knit and sell hats, scarfs, cowls, etc and like to use lots of color, so it would help to have a list/chart of complementary solid colors for the SS line. I've tried using color charts and sometimes it just doesn't work for me as the hue values are different to the actual yarn. 
I hope I will someday just be able to reach down in my stash and pull out the perfect color combination without a list, chart or wheel...bit until then...lol

Wrote to Coats&Clark suggesting a solid color list....we'll see. Besides, I can always use that extra bit of help in matching 
solid colors particularly when yarn shopping.
Tara


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Saftshe those are some great combos from Mikey, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

I am also poor at mixing colors but I had a thought - there are often 3 or 4 solids listed as coordinating with the multi yarn. Would those solids work with each other - without using the multi yarn?


----------



## Bunny1972 (Jan 2, 2015)

yeah i was just at that same page and no suggestions pop up at all when i click on a multicolour at all, and i tried every single which way i could to click, right, left, new tab, new window, scroll up, down, right, left, inside out!!! I even went so far as to go through the entirety of the check out process too, not a single suggestion anywhere! ive been looking high and low for the coordinates for the red heart comfort line... anyone?


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

The original link does not seem to work - try this one.

http://www.redheart.com/medias/sys_master/root/h38/ha5/8808939225118.pdf

Still doesn't get you to a link for the comfort line, though


----------



## Bunny1972 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope no comfort list. Sitting here with WAY too much caffeine flowing having downloaded every single comfort swatch, using my adobe photoshopping color picker tool over the whole swatch and taking down the colour values... in the near future there SHALL be a color chart with clickable comparisons (once I remaster a few scripts). There SHALL be order in my world


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Bunny1972 said:


> Nope no comfort list. Sitting here with WAY too much caffeine flowing having downloaded every single comfort swatch, using my adobe photoshopping color picker tool over the whole swatch and taking down the colour values... in the near future there SHALL be a color chart with clickable comparisons (once I remaster a few scripts). There SHALL be order in my world


I've been watching this thread and I love the end of your answer!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Susan from NJ said:


> I've been watching this thread and I love the end of your answer!


 :-D Me too!


----------

